# 2012 Elections & Club membership



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Our next month's meeting will be in the new year! Can you believe it? That means two things.

1. Our dues will become due for the new year. You can pay from our web site or bring your dues to our X-mas party or January meeting. From our web site we can read:
_Annual dues, due in January are:
$20 for an individual or $25 for a couples membership within the DFW area
$10 within the state of Texas
$5 for the rest of the US or anywhere else in the world_

2. We will need to re-elect new club officers. Have you thought about participating on a new level in our club? We have three positions. President, Vice-President & Secretary-Treasurer. If you are interested in any of these positions please post here so people can be thinking about it.

*January Meeting will be at my house.

WHEN: Jan 22, Sunday
TIME: 1:00 pm
WHERE: Drinda & Bill's house, Check web site http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html
WHO: Robert (Digital Gods) is presenter
TOPIC: Buying, Selling, Shipping Aquatic Plants, AND Club Officer Elections*


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i would be willing to run for vice president


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought we modified the bylaws to where the vp gets president spot following year. Since Texgal didn't serve a full term as VP before taking the President seat, do we have any special clauses in our bylaws that would allow the opportunity for the president to run for additional term or be reelected if they are interested? Just a thought.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I want to be pres. Bam bam bam, bam hammer
You are all fired! Umm I like this kidding. Jason are you ready for vp?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Bumping this topic back up into discussion.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> $25 for a couples membership within the DFW area


 I just just did my first renewal!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

low on cash. will pay first thing in feb. still thinking if I want to stick with planted tanks or not...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*YOU MUST JOIN TO BE ABLE TO VOTE!

January Meeting will be at my house.

WHEN: Jan 22, Sunday
TIME: 1:00 pm
WHERE: Drinda & Bill's house, Check web site http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html
WHO: Robert (Digital Gods) is presenter
TOPIC: Buying, Selling, Shipping Aquatic Plants, AND Club Officer Elections*


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Tex Guy & Tex Gal.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what if we come but not vote, and pay in feb... hopefully I can come up with $20.00  just had car repair done. )


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Of course you can come if you are planning on renewing your membership. Only PAID members can actually vote though. We always welcome those wanting to join or to see about our club.

Michael Parkey has said that he does not want to continue in the VP role. He will continue on the executive committee.

Mike Cameron has said that he would seek re-election as Sec/Tresurer position. If you are thinking about running for officies you need to post in this thread. I would suggest that you should have been with the club AT least 2 years so that you know what we are about. I would also say that you should have hosted a meeting. Our club depends on MEMBERS volunteering their homes. Without a meeting place we have no club. These are NOT rules chiseled in stone but things just to think about.

*So far* we have these names suggested for officies.

President - 
Drinda Jacobson - considering....

VP. -
Michael Parkey - considering...
Jason Haddock

Sec/Treasurer - 
Mike Cameron


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I would like to be on the Executive Committee.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

digital_gods said:


> I would like to be on the Executive Committee.


Good to know. The executive committee is appointed by the elected offices. Now that the club knows you want to do this perhaps you will be appointed to that when the new officers are elected.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

could i also ask the par meter be present next sunday i have a suprise for everyone i want to test out.


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

I have the meter and will be bringing it to the meeting to pass on to the next person in line.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so it's next sunday. bring me a lot of plants... looks like i might step away from saltwater and stay with plants. around 200.00 stressed out. I think i'm just going to do a low light easy planted tank.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Can I pay via PayPal? I'm an out of towner.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sure is...

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/paypal.html

Thats how I renewed.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Since we haven't changed our bylaws yet we need to go back to elect four officers.

So far we have these names suggested for offices.

President -
Drinda Jacobson

VP. -
Michale Parkey
Jason Haddock

Sec - ___________

Treasurer -
Mike Cameron


Robert Bradbury wants to be on the executive meeting.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

well since there is a position open i will withdraw from the vice prez and put me in for secratary


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So far we have these names suggested for offices.

President -
Drinda Jacobson

VP. - Michael Parkey (He has volunteered to continue)

Sec - 
Jason Haddock

Treasurer -
Mike Cameron

Executive Committee - appointed by new elected officiers - Members interested
Kim Owens
Robert Bradbury


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Cool, sounds like a good plan.


----------

